# Most preferred Paphiopedilum medium



## Dane (Nov 7, 2013)

Please can all the paph growers post their most preferred mix, I'm trying to formulate a list of different mixes that can be used to grow paphs... And maybe start an experiment with some of my paphs regarding the mediums you post.

(E.G. Multiflorals ...., Parvi's.... and all other types.)

Please if you don't mind sharing you're different mediums, it will help a lot


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 7, 2013)

perlite
grow stone
packing peanuts
(calcium carbonate for parvis) 
(all the above over 30%)
shredded Sphagnum (less than 30%)
orchiata (small and medium grade) (30%)

potted in clear plastic pots


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Orchiata
Grow Stones and/or Prime Agra
Perlite
Cichlid sand


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 7, 2013)

A combo of Orchiata, Prime Agra, charcoal, and course perlite. I like to use the 3 listed things with seedlings too but add a little CHC & sand. I just mix it all up and kind of "eye ball" it. I do add a lot more inorganic with brachys and certain others.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 7, 2013)

Great question.....

After trying all too many iterations of Orchiata, CHC, NZ sphagnum moss, grow stones, expanded shale, fir bark, LECA, etc, etc, in tests over the last 25 years: 

For Paphs. An 8-1-1 ratio of fine, sterilized fir bark, coarse perlite and #3 size charcoal. (For Phrags, we add one part milled Canadian sphagnum moss to the above......)

Simply said - it works at least as well (and usually better) than anything else we've tried...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 7, 2013)

Fine bark (preferably Orchiata)
Sponge rock
charcoal.
Roughly 2/3 bark, 1/3 spongerock, the charcoal just has to be scattered through. For parvi's, brachys, I'll add some crushed coral. For delanatii, I'll add some NZ sphagnum. No harm in increasing the proportion of spongerock. Definitely do not go below 1/4.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 7, 2013)

I've switched over to Leca/Prime Agra as Ray describes for semi-hydroponics: http://www.firstrays.com/hydro.htm so far so good. In SA you can get it at http://hydroponic.co.za/shop/ but local garden centers may also have it.

For complex Paphs I was growing them in coarse gravel with leaf litter. Worked great but each year you would need to repot and add fresh leaf litter as well as clear out the bottom of the pot (where all the old leaf litter accumulates). I got good root and plant growth. Daily watering was needed.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 7, 2013)

I use rockwool based mixes for almost all my orchids. It's not an exact recipe, but generally 1/3 - 1/2 rockwool, and then I fill out the mix with sponge rock, charcoal and LECA (hydroton). Finally, I amend the mix a bit, depending on the species/hybrid and my mood with a bit of chopped sphag, sand and/or oyster shell. For a number of my plants, I top dress with sphag and bits of live moss.

Over the years I've used a variety of mixes, for instance fir bark based, peat based and coconut husk based mixes. But I've had the best success with the rockwool.


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2013)

I grow mostly Brachy and use Orchiata, sponge rock, a bit of charcoal and
use K-Lite fertilizer. On some plants I mix in a bit of gravel.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 8, 2013)

I use a CHC, LECA, charcoal, stone mix in clear plastic pots. Most of the pots have started growing their own moss, and the roots seem to like it.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 8, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I use rockwool based mixes for almost all my orchids. It's not an exact recipe, but generally 1/3 - 1/2 rockwool, and then I fill out the mix with sponge rock, charcoal and LECA (hydroton).


How do you water/fertilize? I'm reading rather complicated watering routine for rockwool, and I wonder.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

That is definitely a recipe for growing phrags in warm areas. There are a lot of variations in the mixes. I use rockwool with diatomite and spongerock for Phrag seedlings from compot. I use different mixes depending on the plant and what I can get. If I have it I would use limestone and marble chunks that I've seen in photos from large scale Asian growers, unfortunately not readily available in NYC.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 8, 2013)

Eric- are you getting your Diatomite from Ontario?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

No, Kelly's Korner had some but it was not as nice as it used to be and it's getting pretty scarce.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2013)

bark and perlite and a little sphagnum for wetter paphs .....they grow their own moss on the top too..but when I repot i may add stone and less bark to increase the time between repots


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 8, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> How do you water/fertilize? I'm reading rather complicated watering routine for rockwool, and I wonder.



Oh, you sweet talker you. Ask me how I water, of course I'm gonna spill...

For phrags, I keep almost all of them sitting in saucers filled with water at all times. Usually requires topping off 2 - 3 times a week, and once or twice a week I empty the saucers and start with all fresh water.

For paphs, I usually water twice a week, typically once on the weekend, and then once mid week. Weekend watering means watering enough that plenty of water soaks through into the saucers. I let that sit and absorb for a bit, and then empty the excess before night fall. The mid week watering is more like a light splash ... just enough to get the top and sides of the mix wet, but not enough that there's significant amounts of water draining into the saucer ... I try to avoid watering enough to require me to empty the saucers later.

I use rain, RO or DI water, whatever I have on hand. Usually mix in a bit of tap water, aquarium water and/or ferts. I have a TDS meter, and try to keep the reading at 100 ppm or less, but I don't treat it as an exact science.

Once a month I do a flush, no fertilizer. Just run enough water through to flush out excess salts.

Honestly, this is the same routine I used with bark and cocohusk based mixes, though over the years I've learned to practice a lot more restraint in terms of feeding rates.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 8, 2013)

I tried rockwool when it first came out. Things seemed to grow well in it...briefly. Them the medium got covered in slimy algae that bred mass quantities of fungus gnats...oh...and the plants did not appreciate it then either.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 8, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I tried rockwool when it first came out. Things seemed to grow well in it...briefly. Them the medium got covered in slimy algae that bred mass quantities of fungus gnats...oh...and the plants did not appreciate it then either.



I have the gnats covered. I simply allow the spiders to proliferate in my collection. Then when the spiders become too numerous, I add a few lizards to the racks -- they eat the spiders. When the lizards start to over populate, I buy a few snakes. Eventually they take over, so I bring in some exotic snake eating gorillas. And the beautiful thing about that is when the winter comes, the gorillas simply freeze to death.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, me too! :crazy:


----------



## Ben Belton (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like to add... For those of you who grow indoors, what do you pot your plants in?

I grow under lights in my basement in a plastic room. I pump humidity in to the point of being like a sauna, but my plants still dry out so fast. Right now my Paphs doing best (I don't have many) are in 100% sphagnum. I also grow many Phals in 100% sphagnum. I realize 100% sphagnum is crazy talk for many growers but it works for me. :rollhappy:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 8, 2013)

Ben Belton said:


> I would like to add... For those of you who grow indoors, what do you pot your plants in?
> 
> I grow under lights in my basement in a plastic room. I pump humidity in to the point of being like a sauna, but my plants still dry out so fast. Right now my Paphs doing best (I don't have many) are in 100% sphagnum. I also grow many Phals in 100% sphagnum. I realize 100% sphagnum is crazy talk for many growers but it works for me. :rollhappy:



What are you insane? You should NEVER grow in pure sphag.

All kidding aside, I feel the same way about rockwool. I've read and heard a lot of opinions regarding drawbacks and pitfalls against my mix of preference. The thing about orchids and plants in general is that what works for me might not work for you.

I actually haven't run into any of the drawbacks to rockwool that I've read and heard. I don't have issues with algae, gnats or salt build-up (yet) after 5+ years of growing in rockwool based mixes. But I also don't discount the fact that many people have encountered those issues with my favored mix.

At the end of the day, when it comes to orchids, people should experiment to figure out what works best in their conditions. That's a fact that I presume the OP recognizes, and hopefully anybody reading this thread will pick up on.

When I'm asked for my opinion, I always suggest growers start with a bark based mix, but I'm also quick to point out that there are many alternatives that may work better in specific growing environments and for specific species/genera.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I have the gnats covered. I simply allow the spiders to proliferate in my collection. Then when the spiders become too numerous, I add a few lizards to the racks -- they eat the spiders. When the lizards start to over populate, I buy a few snakes. Eventually they take over, so I bring in some exotic snake eating gorillas. And the beautiful thing about that is when the winter comes, the gorillas simply freeze to death.



Hehe! A variation of "There was an old lady who swallowed a fly..." nursery rhyme.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

You can grow in 100% sphagnum as long as temps are warm. A lot of Florida growers do it. How often do you water? If it's like a sauna it might be from evaporating water; you may need to water more.


----------



## PaulS (Nov 14, 2013)

I've played with bark and CHC over the years and found CHC to be far superior because it doesn't break down. I wouldn't touch bark now. I got problems with the CHC as well as it can settle in the pot and reduce the air to water ratio so much that roots can die off. 

A couple of years ago I took a chance and went over to LECA for all of my new plants, gradually repotting all of my older plants as I got the time. I have had great success with the LECA, most things are thriving and putting on plenty of growth. I have brought back a couple of things from the brink by putting it into LECA. I use 450ml plastic cups for most of my plants, and when they outgrow them I use cut down 1.5litre soft drink bottles. 

Below is a picture of P. Alex's Spots in a bottle, with a P. Lynleigh Koopowitz (in spike) and P. Mem David Hanson in cups. All of them were bought as seedlings a little over two years ago.

I like the LECA because it is super stable, wicks water without reducing the air: water ratio and can be sued with a reservoir in the bottom of the cup to make watering easier.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice, but I dont really believe in using one media exclusively. In some of my pots I have leca on the bottom-below the S/H holes, mixed bark, charcoal, leca, coarse perlite, and diatomite above, then bark mix w/ sphagnum shreds on top.


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my mix

3 part small bark
3 part small coconut husk
3 part pumice
1 part tree fern fiber
1 part fine charcoal
1 part vermiculite


----------

